# Letter to Steve Jobs



## haasenphefer (May 3, 2002)

Steve Jobs, CEO							February 17, 2002
Apple Computers
1 Infintite Loop
Cupertino, Ca. 95014

Dear Mr. Jobs:
	I am writing to you because as an Apple consumer I feel taken advantage of. I am hoping you will be able to dispense the lingering bad feelings I now have towards Apple and help me find some resolution. 
First let me say that I love Apple products. I have been an Apple loyalist for over 15 years. During that time I have not only purchased several computers for myself, but have directed family, friends, and co-workers to buy Apple as well. Last year, through my instructions, the company I am employed by installed 10 new Apple computers. In addition, through the years I have followed the development of new products from Apple with great excitement and anticipation. However, I now find myself feeling misled, deceived, and abandoned by the company I have been so loyal to. 
Here is what happened; after 2 months of research determining what computer I wanted to upgrade to and waiting to see what was announced at MacWorld SF, I was ready to buy. I purchased my new G4 dual 800 from Creative Computers (Mac Malls retail store) on Jan. 20, 2002 for  $ 3,495. Nine days later, on the morning of January 29, I came to work, turned on my G4, checked my e-mail and got the news. The new G4, dual 1gig., had been released and it would retail for $ 500 less than I paid for my dual 800. My 9-day-old, top of the line computer was to be discontinued and would sell for $1000 less than I had paid. Suddenly I found my new G4 to be second rate and substantially overpriced. Neither Creative Computers nor Apple would allow me to exchange the computer. I did not want any money back, only the opportunity to swap my G4 dual 800 for the G4 dual 1gig. Now, unfortunately, when I sit in front of my computer I am left feeling only resentment towards Apple and their authorized retailer. 
These same retailers have made me painfully aware that it is Apples policy not to announce any information pertaining to upcoming product release until the product is on the shelves. Apparently, release of the new i-Mac was a departure from this policy and my understanding is that the i-Mac sold-out prior to its actual release. I think its time to change this policy. In contrast, the automotive industry lets the consumer know months in advance when the new models will be available and what they will cost. They structure their pricing accordingly and the consumer can then make an informed decision. Since Apple conceals all information from the consumer, I can only believe that they wish to deceive the public in hopes of selling more computers at a higher price.
It is safe to say that this experience will dramatically influence my decisions when purchasing computers in the future as well as seriously damaging my sense of loyalty to Apple. It would be an understatement to say that I have a truly bitter taste in my mouth. 
I would still rather have the new G4 dual 1gig.
Thank you, in advance, for providing a prompt response.

Respectfully,

(there has to be a better way to bring new products to market.
any suggestions?)


----------



## dricci (May 3, 2002)

That's just how it works. That's how they make their money. People, like you and me, wouldn't buy current products if we knew something new was coming soon.

They'll have a representative call you and say "Sorry, nothing we can do." That's their standard letter procedure.


----------



## Charon (May 4, 2002)

My policy:

I wait until a new model is introduced. After that I will buy an old model (and get it quite cheap). That's why I'm always waiting before I buy a new computer. Money will be saved! And a lot (as you said 500 dollars)

Apple puts new models to market twice a year (or or even oftener so it is easy to guess when Apple will release a new model)


----------



## nkuvu (May 4, 2002)

The analogy between computers and cars seems a little thin to me.  Consider a car manufactured five years ago.  The difference between that car and a car manufactured today is trivial in comparison to the difference in computer technology of five years ago.  Given this difference, it is a lot less risky for an auto manufacturer to provide details and prices for the new models.  Granted, some people will wait for the new model to come out to get the new features, and others will wait for lower prices on the older model.  But a significant number will look at the differences and will still purchase the current model.

Because the computer industry advances so quickly, I believe that dricci hit the nail on the head.  A computer that you purchase today will be obsolete within a year.  This does not mean that the computer you purchased isn't worth anything, just that it no longer is on the cutting edge of technology.

The pivotal question in this matter is this:  Does the G4 dual 800 suit your needs?  If not, why did you buy it?  If it does, why does it matter that there is a faster computer on the market?  If you desire to have the fastest computer available, I humbly suggest that you will never be satisfied until you are very rich...


----------



## apb3 (May 4, 2002)

I understand the "bad" feelings this has created - mean a -better- machine for less $ and all -  but, really, depending on what it is you do, you're not going to notice a difference in your dual 800 and a dual 1G...

In my experience, the way you "optimize" your computer and the OS, has a bigger impact on perceived speed. I notice no significant difference between my old 733, my wife's 866 or whatever it is and my dual 800 at work. Yes Yes.. there are certain situations in which a dual proc will speed things up (as long as the software takes advantage of it) , but fast HDs, a lot of RAM and proper HD configs make a much bigger difference to me.

I'm not trying to minimize your feeling of betrayal, but maybe try some of those suggestions and the pain may be minimized... At least you don't have to use the "top of the line" P4 1.8G Compaq I have at work beside my G4... I rarely even turn it on anymore.


----------



## evildan (May 14, 2002)

I guess I have to consider myself pretty lucky. I've never been hit with the situation you find yourself in haasenphefer. 

But I also learned this lesson many years ago from my father. He looks at this situation more linearly. He always said: Research the product you want to buy. Consider all of the factors involved in your purchase. If youre happy with the product then buy it. Dont look at advertisements until youre ready to be disappointed. And dont talk yourself into waiting too long, or youll end up never buying the product at all.

Its no big secret that technology moves faster than we want it to sometimes. And I bet there isnt a person reading this thread whose computer isnt surpassed by something on the market today.

But speaking from your post, I admire the fact that you seek policy changes from Apple. I cant say I agree 100% with the idea of releasing upcoming product information, because Apples main reason for doing this is to protect the resellers. I use to work for an Apple reseller, and the most commonly asked question before purchase was Is something else going to come out in two months?

To which, I could readily respond, Apple doesnt announce that information to us.

Then the purchase would go on from that point. It was really up to the consumer, I couldnt sway them one way or another, because I honestly didnt know.

The simple fact is that most people wont buy during that transitional period if they know something is going to be released soon. And when they dont buy those products, its the reseller stuck with the computer, not Apple. (which is why most computers have to be ordered from those smaller computer stores).

If I know I am going to buy a computer, I call a few of my friends up to see if theyve heard any rumours about upcoming product releases from Apple.

I also like to look at Apples website, to see when the last line was released. If its been more than six months and I can wait, I consider the possibility of waiting for a product release. But  I am not willing to pay Apples hiked up debut price, because its not that important to me to have the fastest computer on the market. I usually end up buying the previous top-of-the-line computer. Ive found you really have to let that part of your purchasing go when considering a computer.

Ive also found that there are three kinds of people buying computers. 

The first kind always want the top-of-the-line computer. Satisfaction of their purchase is immediate and also the shortest lived. As the market grows they consider themselves behind until they can afford their next computer. They purchase the most computers in a given time. Often paying the most because they need to have the best.

The second kind want the most bang for their buck. They want the fastest computer but they often have a budget that mandates what level of computer they end up with. Satisfaction is a bit longer than the first kind of purchaser, because they bought knowing they didnt have the fastest computer to begin with. They also buy less, maybe every other generation or so.

The third kind of purchaser is the bargain shopper. They are less concerned with what they buy and more concerned about how much they spent for it. They very often purchase the oldest computers on the shelf. Buying for the long-term. They expect less from their computers so they hang on to them the longest.

Now, that being said, you can be one or any combination of these three types of buyers at once. You can also vary in the degree at which you fit into one of the three purchasers. But it's ideal to be the second purchaser. 

At this point I want to make it clear I don't mean to suggest that somehow "you should have known better"... or "that's life", becuase it's not. And I can honestly say if I were you I would be feeling a bit bitter as well. 

But you really didnt get screwed, as much as you might think you did. You bought a product for an agreed amount of money. Your product works. It does everything Apple said it was going to do. And as soon as you cracked the seal on the box that computer dropped in value. It didnt take a new line of computers released by Apple to do that.

This is where the Car analogy does ring true. Because people who buy new cars know this fact, they know that they spent a little more to have the best, for however long they could have it. They also take the risk that the car company wont release a mid-year model. They also end up buying a product that very often has not been test in real-world conditions. Everyone who bought a new car in 1985 knows what Im talking about. Often considered the worst year in car manufacturing... And why? Federal mandates required the installation of an onboard computer on models from that year and beyond. Most car manufactures were not ready for such an upgrade, so many of the cars had incompatibility problems with their computers.

I hope you can one day appreciate what you bought, not for my happiness, and surely not for Apples, but for your own. You seem like a nice person, who just happen to buy at the wrong time. Youre the consumer, and you really should be happy with youre purchase, regardless of how much you spent.

My final advice is to go out and buy yourself an ice-cream cone. While you eat the ice cream think about your computer purchase and how lucky you are to have the money to even have a computer, see if you can feel better about it all by the time you finish the cone. (you might want to try a double scoop.) If you don't feel better, maybe remembering the fact that you had enough money left over to buy an ice cream cone will cheer you up a little.

Either way I hope one day you will be able to enjoy your mac.


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

A very well stated post, evildan.

I hadn't considered the impact on the resellers, I looked primarily at Apple's revenue.  Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## ScottW (May 14, 2002)

Most companies have a 30-day return policy. I would have simply just returned the computer and got my money back. Then, when the new systems where in stock, purchase the new one.

With ONLY 9 days between date of purchase and the announcement, I would have just returned the system. Tell them you weren't happy with it and leave it at that.

On everything, it's how you approach it. By going in and saying you wanted money back or wanted the new system, that was wrong, no company would do that. But, almost all companies would allow you to return it within 30 days. Even if they only gave you a in-store credit, great.. buy the new machine with that credit.

The only person you can be mad at is yourself.

Admin


----------



## haasenphefer (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for all your input.

In response to Admin,
Please let me know who has a 30 day return policy on Apple computers. I will buy from them next time. I was unable to locate any reseller with any return policy on Apple.


----------



## ScottW (May 15, 2002)

My fault... 15 day return policy on electronics...

CompUSA offers it, Microcenter offers a 7 day return policy. I am sure they are not the only ones.

Admin


----------



## alphasoixante (May 15, 2002)

Hey all,

Apple does not allow returns of it's merchandise. They haven't for a very long time. Here is a quote from the MacMall website:

"Due to manufacturers' policies and restrictions, the following manufacturers products may not be returned to MacMall for exchange, replacement or credit under any circumstance: 3Com, Apple, Compaq, IBM, Intel, HP, UMAX, Toshiba, Adobe, Quark and Sony."

I have seen similar policies at all Apple Resellers. If a reseller is accepting Apple returns they are acting on their own accord (or aren't official Apple resellers) and it's doubtful that they're getting anything back from Apple on those returns. 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## enunez (May 29, 2002)

I bought a top of the line powermac g4 733 mhz, i bought directly to apple (thru apple online), i customized with more memory, and an airport card.
First of all, it took forever to actually get it... when i finally got it, i started playing with it, and went to bed that night at 4:00am... next morning when i turn it on, i went to the web and got the news that apple had released a new PowerMac (faster processor, better video card, etc), **** i just opened mine last night and now is completely not worth the money at all... now my top of the line was cheaper and not top of the line anymore.

Well, I called Apple Services and started arguing with them about it... and then after 3 hours of arguing and escalating the problem, they finally agreed to do something... they told me i could either receive $1500 back, or order the newest model, and upgrade as needed and receive the balance back. I went for the newest model, i exactly know what you feel about this.

That same day i packed the computer, and send them back to them... after 2 weeks i received the new one.  
At least i got what i wanted...

Now i want the latest!!! ;-)

Regards,

Edward.
enunez@mac.com


----------



## apb3 (May 29, 2002)

This really happened?

I have never heard of Apple doing this. Or any other computer company for that matter...


----------



## dlookus (May 29, 2002)

I don't know about Apple, but my brother-in-law got a rebate from Dell because a new machine was introduced while his was being built.


----------



## alphasoixante (May 29, 2002)

Many times no matter what the specific policy, if you are very persistent and continue escalating your complaint you will eventually get close to or exactly what you want.


----------



## apb3 (May 29, 2002)

guess my limited experience with "other" computer makers is showing...

I'm just very surprised to hear apple doing this. I can be pretty persistent and had a smaller but similar situation - nothing like the $1500 mark mentioned - and no amount of "escalating" helped. This has always been a huge complaint about apple (see the earlier comments re: no acceptance of returns).


----------



## enunez (May 29, 2002)

The story is real.

But i needed to actually make an argument... I didn't ask for a rebate or an exchange from the start... i started arguing the fact that things happened without notice or anything, and that i spent almost $4000 for no reason.  They initially said that it was not possible due to the fact i customized it (adding memory and the airport card), and i argue that i did customize it but thru them no thru a third company.

In my case probably things were "easier" (3 hours of arguing) because everything was processed through an Apple Loan, and they could post changes to the amount directly or something like that.

I tried anyway not to get any money back, i upgraded the new machine as much as possible, adding more memory, going with the twinview video card, etc. in order to make it even.

Anyway... this is a true story; i was even surprised after the fact that they agreed to do it.  But it made sense to me.

Regards,

Edward.


----------

